# Running Multiple Daemon Instances?



## Jacob (May 21, 2009)

I am currently attempting to run multiple instances of an ftp daemon (I have attempted this with both pure-ftpd and vsftpd).  Currently I am using vsftpd.

When two instances are called manually and given different configuration files, the daemons run fine and everything works.

The problem I'm having is in writing an rc script that will launch both or independent scripts for the different instances.  Often the scripts will launch the daemons, but will not properly shut them down (one will shut down, but the other will not).

Has anyone done this before?  Does anyone have any hints for me?


----------



## vivek (May 21, 2009)

You need to setup different pid files to shutdown works properly under vsftpd. I usually end up running per IP config which supports VSFTPD_LOAD_CONF. Take look at the following url for this kind of configurations.

ftp://vsftpd.beasts.org/users/cevans/untar/vsftpd-2.1.0/EXAMPLE/PER_IP_CONFIG/README


----------

